# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Φορτωμα με καρνοσυνη κ περιοδος αποβολης απο τον ανθρωπινο μυικο ιστο.

## beefmeup

*Φορτωμα με καρνοσυνη κ περιοδος αποβολης απο τον ανθρωπινο μυικο ιστο.*

Η καρνοσινη(beta-alanyl-L-histidine) υπαρχει σε μεγαλες συγκεντρωσεις  στον ανθρωπινο μυικο ιστο.Η ποσιμη ληψη της β-αλανινης,εχει δειξει οτι  αυξανει τις συγκεντρωσεις της καρνοσυνης σε αθλουμενους αλλα κ  μη,ανθρωπους.

Υπαρχουν λιγες αναφορες οσον αφορα το περιεχομενο σε καρνοσινη του  μυικου ιστου,τον μεταβολισμο της,κ την εξαρτηση που τυχων εχει απο  τυπους μυικων ινων.Η παρουσα μελετη θελει να ερευνησει την παροχη  καρνοσυνης μεσω συμπληρωματος σε 3 διαφορετικες μυικες ομαδες,αλλα κ το  διαστημα που θελει για να αποβληθει απο το σωμα μετα απο την ληψη αυτη.

15 μη αθλουμενοι αντρες συμμετειχαν στην ερευνα η οποια ηταν  placebo-controlled double-blind study(σημαινει οτι υπηρχε εναλακτικο  "εικονικο" συμπληρωμα εκτος της β-αλανινης,κ οτι τα ατομα δεν ηξεραν τι  επερναν κ στα 2 γκρουπ).
Τους χορηγηθηκαν για μια περιοδο 5-6 εβδομαδων με 4.8γρ β-αλανινη η πλασιμπο(εικονικο συμπληρωμα) αντiστoιχα.
Η μετρησεις της συγκεντρωσης της καρνοσυνης στους μυς εγιναν στον  περονιαίο,προσθιο κνημιαιο κ γαστροκνημιο με MRS(proton magnetic  resonance spectroscopy),πριν κ μετα την χορηγηση κ σε διαστημα απο 3 εως  6 εβδομαδες μετα.
Η χορηγηση τηε β-αλανινης ειχε ως αποτελεσμα την σημαντικη αυξηση των  επιπεδων καρνοσινης στον περονιαιο κ ατα 39%,στον προσθιο κνημμιαιο κατα  27%,κ στον γαστροκνημιο κατα 23%,ενω παρατηρηθηκε μειωση της στην  μετασυμπληρωματικη περιοδο κατα 2-4% ανα βδομαδα.
Η μεση συγκεντρωση καρνοσινης παρεμεινε αυξημενη σε σχεση με πριν, στις 3  εβδομαδες μετα την παυση χορηγησης(ειχε ελλατωθει μονο το 1/3 απο την  αυξηση που προκαλεσε το συμπληρωμα),και οι τιμες της συγκεντρωσης  επανηλθαν στο φυσιολογικο μετα απο 9 εβδομαδες.
Ακολουθουσε διαχωρισμος σε υποκατηγοριες ατομων με μεγαλυτερη(+55%) κ  μικροτερη ευαισθησια(+15%) στην ληψη του συμπληρωματος με χρονο αποβολης  του συμπληρωματος σε περιοδους 15 κ 6 εβδομαδων αντιστοιχα.
Στην ομαδα που δοθηκε εικονικο συμπληρωμα παρατηρηθηκε οτι η καρνοσινη  παρεμεινε συνεχως στα ιδια επιπεδα με διακυμανσεις της ταξεως του 9-15%  σε ενα διαστημα 3 μηνων.
Αυτη η μελετη μας δειχνει μεταξυ αλλων οτι καμια φορα,οι περιοδοι  αποβολης ενος συμπληρωματος απο τον οργανισμο μπορει να  διαρκεσει μεχρι κ μηνες,αντι εβδομαδων.



http://www.ergo-log.com/betaalaninee...eforweeks.html

----------


## average_joe

> [COLOR=#ff0000] και οι τιμες της συγκεντρωσης  επανηλθαν στο φυσιολογικο μετα απο 9 εβδομαδες.


αυτο μηπως θα μπορουσε να αποτελεσει ενδειξη για την περιοδο αποχης απο το συγκεκριμενο συμπληρωμα?
δηλ. το off να ειναι περιπου 9 εβδομαδες.
η ερευνα παρακατω αναφερεται οτι αναλογως της ευαισθησιας του καθενος μπορει να εχει ενα min 6 εβδομαδων και ενα max 15 αλλα καποιος που ενδιαφερεται να την χρησιμοποιει, δεν μπορει να ξερει σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει.
δεν αναφερεται βεβαια κατι αρνητικο στο συγκεκριμενο paper -αν η διακοπη ειναι μικροτερη- αλλα καλο ειναι καποιος να τα εχει υποψην του.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι κατι τετοιο..εχεις δικιο.
καπου σε ενα φιλο που ρωτουσε προ ημερων,για διακοπη απο κρεατινη/β-αλανινη του ειχα γραψει οτι στην β-αλανινη καλο ειναι να κανει μεγαλυτερο διαλλειμα απο οτι στην κρεατινη.
βεβαια κ η κρεατινη εχει μεγαλη περιοδο washout απο το σωμα,αλλα με την β-αλανινη αποτι θυμαμαι κατι παιζει με την μακροχρονια χρηση της που δεν ισχυει στην κρεατινη..κατι με τους υποδοχεις πρεπει να ηταν..ο μητσος ισως το θυμαται..

----------


## average_joe

^η μονη αρνητικη αναφορα που θυμαμαι απο δω μεσα ειναι οτι ο @bane ειχε αναφερει οτι μειωνει την ταυρινη κατι ομως που δεν ηταν σιγουρο απλα σαν υποθεση (*νομιζω*).
μαλλον ομως δεν εννοεις αυτο.
τελος παντων, απλα για το φοβο των ιουδαιων και επισης οτι στην ουσια αν αρχισεις νωριτερα την ληψη της απο τις 9 εβδομαδες, μεγαλο μερος της θα παει στα σκουπιδια το ανεφερα.
nice find  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

οχι αυτο εννουσα..καπου το ειχαμε συζητησει κ με τον ντεβιλ νομιζω..
τωρα για σιγουρια,ποιος ξερει τι μπορει να γινεται...?

----------


## average_joe

2 φορες ολες και ολες που την εχω χρησιμοποιησει την ειχα στακαρει με ταυρινη παντως.

τωρα στο τι γινεται πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα!

----------


## beefmeup

> τωρα στο τι γινεται πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα!


κανεις δεν εχει μην σκας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> ^η μονη αρνητικη αναφορα που θυμαμαι απο δω μεσα ειναι οτι ο @bane ειχε αναφερει οτι μειωνει την ταυρινη κατι ομως που δεν ηταν σιγουρο απλα σαν υποθεση (*νομιζω*).
> μαλλον ομως δεν εννοεις αυτο.
> τελος παντων, απλα για το φοβο των ιουδαιων και επισης οτι στην ουσια αν αρχισεις νωριτερα την ληψη της απο τις 9 εβδομαδες, μεγαλο μερος της θα παει στα σκουπιδια το ανεφερα.
> nice find


ναι ειναι μια υποθεση... αν δεν κανω λαθος χρησιμοποιουν το ιδιο carrier...

εγω εκανα χρηση β-αλανινης με 4-6γρ την ημερα για ενα μηνα χωρις ταυρινη.... τον δευτερο εβαλα τα αμινοξεα της gaspari τα οποια εχουν μεσα ταυρινη... απλα το μονο που εκανα ηταν να τα σπασω σε διαφορετικα διαστηματα....

----------


## average_joe

μια απο τα ιδια και εγω.
την πρωτη φορα στακαρα β- αλανινη (4γρ) με τα αminomax (8- 10 χαπια) και την αλλη με bulk ταυρινη (2- 3 γρ) σε διαφορετικες ωρες.

----------


## isis

> ^η μονη αρνητικη αναφορα που θυμαμαι απο δω μεσα ειναι οτι ο @bane ειχε αναφερει οτι μειωνει την ταυρινη κατι ομως που δεν ηταν σιγουρο απλα σαν υποθεση (*νομιζω*).


ο ανταγωνισμός δε συμβαίνει μόνο με τη ταυρίνη και τη β-αλανίνη , αλλά με όλα τα αμινοξέα που χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο σύστημα μεταφοράς , προκειμένου να απορροφηθούν από τα κύτταρα του λεπτού εντέρου.

Όλα τα αμινοξέα , προκειμένου να φθάσουν στα κύτταρα αυτά χρησιμοποιούν φορείς , καποιοι εκ των οποίων εξαρτώνται από ιόντα νατρίου (Να+) , χλωρίου (CI+) κ.τ.λ , στη περίπτωση που η απορρόφηση των κρυσταλλικών L- αμινοξέων γίνεται διακυτταρικά και όχι παρακυτταρικά , κάτι που επίσης μπορεί να συμβεί. Τα συστήματα αυτά μεταφοράς αρχικά τα όριζαν με γράμματα , εκ των οποίων τα κεφαλαία δήλωναν ένα σύστημα μεταφοράς που εξαρτάται από ιόντα νατρίου , ενώ τα μικρά σύστημα που δεν είχε τέτοια εξάρτηση , όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω (6.4) :

Η ταυρίνη , η β-αλανίνη και το GABA (γ-αμινοβουτυρικό οξύ) χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο σύστημα μεταφοράς για τη διακυτταρική τους απορρόφηση από τα κύτταρα του λεπτού εντέρου , συγκεκριμένα το B σύστημα , όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω (6.4) , το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί ένα φορέα εξαρτώμενο από ιόντα νατρίου και χλωρίου , με αποτέλεσμα να ανταγωνίζονται μεταξύ τους.

Γενικά τα εξαρτώμενα από ιόντα νατρίου συστήματα μεταφοράς αμινοξέων για την απορρόφησή τους , λειτουργούν , όπως φαίνεται σχηματικά (6.7) : 

Στο γράφημα , αυτό απεικονίζονται τα στάδια του όλου μηχανισμού μεταφοράς και απορρόφησης από τα κύτταρα του εντέρου. 

Στο πρώτο στάδιο , το ιόν νατρίου έρχεται και δένει στο φορέα και ο δημιουργούμενος δεσμός φαίνεται ότι αυξάνει την ικανότητα του φορέα να ενωθεί με το εκάστοτε αμινοξύ , το οποίο με τη σειρά του έρχεται και δένει στο πρώτο. Τα δύο αυτά στάδια μπορούν να συμβούν και αντίστροφα και να προηγηθεί η δέσμευση των αμινοξέων έναντι της δέσμευσης του ιόντος νατρίου. Μόλις το σύμπλεγμα αυτό σχηματισθεί "ιόν νατρίου - φορέας - αμινοξύ" , στη συνέχεια το δεσμευμένο ιόν νατρίου και το αμινοξύ διαπερνούν τη κυτταρική μεμβράνη και λαμβάνει χώρα ο ενδοκυτταρικός μεταβολισμός του αμινοξέος , ενώ το ιόν νατρίου με τη βοήθεια ενός ενζύμου που ονομάζεται Να+/Κ+-ATPase , το οποίο βρίσκεται στις κυτταρικές μεμβράνες και ο ρόλος του είναι να διατηρεί την ενδοκυτταρική συγκέντρωση των ιόντων νατρίου χαμηλά και την αντίστοιχη των ιόντων καλίου υψηλά , με την αναλογία : για κάθε τρία ιόντα νατρίου που αποβάλλονται εισέρχονται δύο ιόντα καλίου , διακυτταρικά μεταφέρει το ιόν νατρίου , το οποίο είχε εισέλθει στο εσωτερικό των κυττάρων του λεπτού εντέρου κατά την απορρόφηση του εκάστοτε αμινοξέος , έξω από τη κυτταρική μεμβράνη.

----------


## beefmeup

man πολυ ενδιαφερον ποστ,οπως παντα :08. Toast:

----------


## isis

> man πολυ ενδιαφερον ποστ,οπως παντα


  σε ευχαριστώ!   Κάτι που ξέχασα , ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των κρυσταλλικών L-αμινοξέων που έχουν το ίδιο σύστημα μεταφοράς , δύναται να δημιουργηθεί ανάλογα και με τη ποσότητα των μεμονωμένων αμινοξέων που πεπτονται κάθε φορά και ένα ενδεχόμενο αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι το αμινοξύ που είναι παρόν στη μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση θα απορροφηθεί , επηρεάζοντας συγχρόνως αρνητικά την απορρόφηση των λοιπών αμινοξέων που βρίσκονται σε μικρότερες συγκεντρώσεις.  Υποστηρίζεται επίσης ότι τα πεπτίδια έχουν πολύ πιο γρήγορη απορρόφηση και μεγαλύτερη αφομοίωση του αζώτου , από ένα ανάλογο μείγμα ελεύθερων αμινοξέων , καθώς και ότι τα συμπληρώματα ελεύθερων αμινοξέων μπορεί να έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα τη μειωμένη ή μη ισορροπημένη απορρόφηση αμινοξέων.

----------


## average_joe

@isis ωραιος με τις πληροφοριες.
περιμενουμε κι αλλα (εκεινα που λεγαμε στα off  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ).

----------


## isis

> @isis ωραιος με τις πληροφοριες. περιμενουμε κι αλλα (εκεινα που λεγαμε στα off ).


  να σου πω την αλήθεια , δε ξέρω από που να αρχίσω , ξεκινήστε κανα δύο θέματα και τα συνεχίζουμε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Devil

> σε ευχαριστώ!   Κάτι που ξέχασα , ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των κρυσταλλικών L-αμινοξέων που έχουν το ίδιο σύστημα μεταφοράς , δύναται να δημιουργηθεί ανάλογα και με τη ποσότητα των μεμονωμένων αμινοξέων που πεπτονται κάθε φορά και ένα ενδεχόμενο αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι το αμινοξύ που είναι παρόν στη μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση θα απορροφηθεί , επηρεάζοντας συγχρόνως αρνητικά την απορρόφηση των λοιπών αμινοξέων που βρίσκονται σε μικρότερες συγκεντρώσεις.*  Υποστηρίζεται επίσης ότι τα πεπτίδια έχουν πολύ πιο γρήγορη απορρόφηση και μεγαλύτερη αφομοίωση του αζώτου , από ένα ανάλογο μείγμα ελεύθερων αμινοξέων , καθώς και ότι τα συμπληρώματα ελεύθερων αμινοξέων μπορεί να έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα τη μειωμένη ή μη ισορροπημένη απορρόφηση αμινοξέων.*


ισχυει... τα di- tri- πεπτιδια και αποροφουντε απο πιο γρηγορα... απο οσο θυμαμαι περνανε απο δικο τους ''μεταφορεα''.... pep1 η' pept1 η'  κατι τετοιο νομιζω... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## isis

όντως έχουν άλλο σύστημα μεταφοράς , όπως φαίνεται στο συνημμένο :

----------


## deluxe

> τελος παντων, απλα για το φοβο των ιουδαιων και επισης οτι στην ουσια αν αρχισεις νωριτερα την ληψη της απο τις 9 εβδομαδες, μεγαλο μερος της θα παει στα σκουπιδια το ανεφερα.
> nice find


Τι θελεις να πεις;

----------


## Lao

@isis, εν ολίγοις, πόσο διάστημα in και out προτείνεις για β-αλανίνη και με τι δόσεις;

Το λέω αυτό, γιατί η Anavite π.χ. έχει 3,2 γρ στο serving και η Gaspari δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για κύκλους. Επιχειρηματικά, το βρίσκω λογικό αυτό μιας και θέλει να πουλάει, αλλά νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να καταλήξουμε κάπου.

Εγώ πάντως, πάνω από 2 μήνες συνεχόμενα Anavite δεν έχω πάρει.

----------


## GEOZN8

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά. Παιδιά τελικά αν μάθαμε αν κάποιος που γυμνάζεται και παίρνει 4-6gr B-alanine για περίοδο 8 έως μαξ 12 εβδομάδες μετά πόσο διάστημα θέλει διακοπή μέχρι να ξεκινήσει ξανά?? Και επίσης από ποιο νέες μελέτες ίσως είναι καλύτερα η συνεχόμενη λήψη της και διακοπή ένα διάστημα η ελάχιστη δόση 2-3 gr μόνο της μέρες της προπόνησης? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GEOZN8

> Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά. Παιδιά τελικά αν μάθαμε αν κάποιος που γυμνάζεται και παίρνει 4-6gr B-alanine για περίοδο 8 έως μαξ 12 εβδομάδες μετά πόσο διάστημα θέλει διακοπή μέχρι να ξεκινήσει ξανά?? Και επίσης από ποιο νέες μελέτες ίσως είναι καλύτερα η συνεχόμενη λήψη της και διακοπή ένα διάστημα η ελάχιστη δόση 2-3 gr μόνο της μέρες της προπόνησης? Ευχαριστώ.


Παιδιά ξέρεις κανείς να απαντήσει σε αυτό τελικά??

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Αυτά είναι στο "πεδίο" του Beef και του Devil  :03. Thumb up: 

υ.γ. Ευπρόσδεκτοι όσοι το κατέχουν

----------


## sobral

> ^^ Αυτά είναι στο "πεδίο" του Beef και του Devil 
> 
> υ.γ. Ευπρόσδεκτοι όσοι το κατέχουν


Να πει ένας παλιός officer;  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Επειδή το κοιτούσα πρόσφατα και είχα αποθηκεύσει την έρευνα. Για maximum φόρτωμα των αποθεμάτων καρνοσύνης, προτείνεται ημερήσια δόση β-αλανίνης στα 3,2-6 γρ. για ένα διάστημα 4-10 εβδομάδων. Έπειτα για να επανέλθουν τα επίπεδα στα φυσιολογικά χρειάζονται 6-20 εβδομάδες. Σαν μπούσουλα εγώ την προτείνω περίπου όπως την κρεατίνη. 4-6 εβδομάδες on 4-6 εβδομάδες off. Τώρα αν θες να το πας πιο εξατομικευμένα πρέπει να βγάλεις την δόση βάση των κιλών σου κι έπειτα το washing out αναλόγως τα γραμμάρια που κατανάλωνες όταν ήσουν on.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Να πει ένας παλιός officer;* 
> 
> Επειδή το κοιτούσα πρόσφατα και είχα αποθηκεύσει την έρευνα. Για maximum φόρτωμα των αποθεμάτων καρνοσύνης, προτείνεται ημερήσια δόση β-αλανίνης στα 3,2-6 γρ. για ένα διάστημα 4-10 εβδομάδων. Έπειτα για να επανέλθουν τα επίπεδα στα φυσιολογικά χρειάζονται 6-20 εβδομάδες. Σαν μπούσουλα εγώ την προτείνω περίπου όπως την κρεατίνη. 4-6 εβδομάδες on 4-6 εβδομάδες off. Τώρα αν θες να το πας πιο εξατομικευμένα πρέπει να βγάλεις την δόση βάση των κιλών σου κι έπειτα το washing out αναλόγως τα γραμμάρια που κατανάλωνες όταν ήσουν on.


Να πει, να πει  :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

Ξεθαβω.Η αλανίνη αν κατάλαβα καλά καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται έως έξι εβδομάδες ως εδώ καλά,λέει μετά από 3,2 έως 6 γραμμάρια ήθελα να ρωτήσω την σωστή αυτή την παίρνεις ολόκληρη πριν την προπόνηση η την σπας μέσα στη μέρα;

----------


## sobral

Αρχικά σου απαντώ, γιατί έχω να σε ακούσω κάτι χρόνια. Που είσαι ρε παλιέ συμφορουμίτη;  :01. Mr. Green:  Να την σπας μέσα στη μέρα καλύτερα σε 2 ή 3 δόσεις. Η μία το πρωί και η άλλη πριν την προπόνηση. Σε αρκετές έρευνες έχω δει να βάζουν και στο post-workout, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θέλω tingling effect μετά την προπόνηση, οπότε δεν την προτείνω έτσι σε κανέναν ασκούμενο μου.

----------


## vaggan

Κάνω κάτι come back που και που :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: Ωχ συνήθως τρέχω το πρωί αν βάλω και μετά...Οπότε θα ξεκινήσω με τη δόση των 3 γραμμαρίων και βλέπω

----------


## Mad strength ripper

Ενδιαφέρον το ποστ όταν έβαλα β αλανίνη αυτό που είχα παρατηρήσει ήταν μια ελάττωση της κόπωσης λόγω δέσμευσης ιόντων υδρογόνου , αλλά από μυς δεν παρατήρησα ικανότητα πρωτεϊνοσύνθεσης από τη β αλανίνη !! Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει σόδα αντί β αλανίνης !

----------

